# Acana food



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi I recently started feeding my 6 month old female Acana duck and bartlett pear. For a topper i usually add some Tripet green tripe. I am a new GSD owner and just wondering if what im feeding her is ok. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, that's very good food


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

In the end, the best food is the one that your dog is healthy and happy on  But Acana is a good quality food and I use Tripett topper as well so no complaints there either


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

That is a great mix of food. My GSD loves Acana, and does well on it. While we have switched to Fromm for various reasons, I still think Acana is the best food and will switch back soon. Just a note though, becuase of Acana's high protein level it can make some dogs "hot" or hyper. It doesn't happen to all dogs, but IF you feel like your puppy is a little to crazed, maybe mix in a bit of grainy food or add some veggies. But always double check with your vet before you make any drastic dietary changes. 

Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

That is food that I use for all my dogs now and works well. The sign of good food and also dog enjoing it is what and how it come out (LOL), my dogs really have a nice looking coat and love the food. My golden has very sensitive gut so it took me a while to find right food (Acana), my GST ca eat anthing and she loved Acana from puppy to adult type of food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, always watch your dog and feed based on how it works with YOUR dog.

It is a very good food. Mine does not do well on it, but that just means it is not good for MY dog.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Higher protein food making dogs hyper?*



Vega-gurl said:


> That is a great mix of food. My GSD loves Acana, and does well on it. While we have switched to Fromm for various reasons, I still think Acana is the best food and will switch back soon. Just a note though, becuase of Acana's high protein level it can make some dogs "hot" or hyper. It doesn't happen to all dogs, but IF you feel like your puppy is a little to crazed, maybe mix in a bit of grainy food or add some veggies. But always double check with your vet before you make any drastic dietary changes.
> 
> Good Luck! :thumbup:


I have never heard this bit about dogs becoming hyper on higher protein food. Why would that be?


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

farnln said:


> I have never heard this bit about dogs becoming hyper on higher protein food. Why would that be?


The way is was explained to me was that basically it like feeding a major "upper" to your dog. Like, you know how eating lots of carbs/grains can make you feel really sleepy but eating a good steak/red meat can make you feel really awake and good? While feeding a high protein diet is really good for your dog, but feeding them to much protein could totally jack up their system. So feeding them A BIT of grain is good becuase it takes longer to digest and not make them so wild. Granted, I am not a vet so I don't know how valid it all is. The woman who talked to me about it has been running a rescue for the many years, (so I trust her judgement) and she spoke of how her group of dogs was always crazier when she fed Acana. I noticed that Vega was more antsey while eating it, and so have my trusted friends have mentioned the same thing. 
However, the RAW diet is all protien based (to my LIMITED knowledge) and I haven't heard of any of those dog having hyperactivity probelms. 

It might be kind of an "eye of the beholder" thing, I've just noticed that some dogs are more senstive to high protein diets then others, and think it is something to watch out for. 
I will do more research though, and report back! :thumbup:


----------

